# You just can't get any safer than this



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

This would be hysterically funny if it weren't for the fact that I'm sure someone actually used this!



And to give credit where it's due, I saw this on "There I Fixed It", at http://thereifixedit.com/2009/12/10/well-wood-shop-isnt-complete-until-someone-loses-a-finger/


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

How creative--how stupid

Wow!


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

what's wrong with it?

Oh I see now…he could damage the saw with the vise.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

DOH!!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Under the right lighting, you just know we'd see blood splatter patterns all OVER the place!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, we all have budget limitations. Some just a little more than others…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks great, but where is the miter slot?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Mirror, Mirror on the wall …...............
Where did my fingers go with that fall…............................

*HOW STUPID….....................*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I guess after taking a second look, it is only a B&D 18 volt with a small blade. But still, *STUPID IDEA*


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

does this come with a dado blade?

russv


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You Guys don't like my first table saw LOL The fence stuck on with chewing gum made it much safer)


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know how usefull it is except for ripping small balsa sheets or similar. I don't see it as all that dangerous but then I know some people aren't very adept or have my McGyver like abilities.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

or cat like reflexes either, dan
can a stopsaw brake be installed on that thing?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

heh I guess running with scissors would cause some feinting on LJ


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

the only question i have is

do you have to remove the saw from the vice to change the battery (because that would be a pain)

Hooky


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Here I spent all that money on my Powermatic 2000 and look at all the money I could have saved. Oh will too late now.

God Bless tom


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

One of my early jobs was for a remodel contractor and his table saw was a larger, corded version of this. He had screwed the base plate of a skill saw to a piece of ply, plunged through, locked the depth, and flipped it over. Presto, the Two-Minute-Tablesaw!

I also know a guy who bought a used tablesaw without a fence, and he uses it that way. He marks out his cut line and follows it with the saw. He avoids kickback by listening to the sound of the cut - if the pitch gets higher, it's starting to bind on the blade. I call his technique "Eyeball the line and listen for the whine."


----------

